

Replacing HD with RAM - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/#!/business/news/2011/11/can-dram-replace-hard-drives-and-ssds-ramcloud-creators-say-yes.ars

======
tuananh
we've been half-ass replacing it with ramdisk :)

------
pasbesoin
Non-arsed URL:

[http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/can-dram-
replac...](http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/can-dram-replace-hard-
drives-and-ssds-ramcloud-creators-say-yes.ars)

